# Centurion 92D



## recon (Nov 4, 2006)

Should have this next week! Centurion 92D! These are getting hard to find.

http://www.gunbroker.com/auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=66606229


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking pistol you have heading your way. Be looking for pictures and range report. Good luck.


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

recon said:


> Should have this next week! Centurion 92D! These are getting hard to find.
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=66606229


I bought a Beretta 92 Brigadier Elite II. It is basically the same gun as yours with a different slide. You are going to love it! Congrats on your new addition.
I love my Beretta.


----------

